# Time taken to buy property in Italy



## Troz (Jan 29, 2018)

We will head off to Italy at the end of May, with a view to trying to find a property to buy. To assist with our planning, I would be very grateful to hear from people who have done the same thing, with answers to the following questions:

1. How long did it take you to agree on a price and sign the preliminary contract (compromesso)?
2. How long between signing the compromesso and the final settlement (rogito)?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

It's up to you and the seller.

It can literally be minutes/days if the seller and buyer are on the same wavelength. Or it can be drawn out if there are multiple owners involved. 

I can't tell if you're in a rush. Which would be a bad idea. Or if you want to draw things out.


----------



## Troz (Jan 29, 2018)

Obviously there are a lot of variables.

I'd just like to know how long it took you.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Less then two weeks and it could have been quicker. 

But at the moment I'm looking at a new property and for various reasons it'll take three or four months. The reasons in this case all related to me.


----------



## Troz (Jan 29, 2018)

NickZ said:


> Less then two weeks and it could have been quicker.
> 
> But at the moment I'm looking at a new property and for various reasons it'll take three or four months. The reasons in this case all related to me.


Thanks!

Anyone else?


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Troz said:


> We will head off to Italy at the end of May, with a view to trying to find a property to buy. To assist with our planning, I would be very grateful to hear from people who have done the same thing, with answers to the following questions:
> 
> 1. How long did it take you to agree on a price and sign the preliminary contract (compromesso)?
> 2. How long between signing the compromesso and the final settlement (rogito)?
> ...


Prelim was about a week and final contract as agreed by both parties 6 months. The latter had the date from the prelim, but that did NOT happen. We do not think the reason provided was the real reason, which we guess was that the seller and/or agent had not done what was needed. This we understand in common, but not something you want if you have arranged to be over there with flights booked etc... Fortunately we were prepared for some delay, but still had to push to get the final date we completed.


----------



## Troz (Jan 29, 2018)

GeordieBorn said:


> Prelim was about a week and final contract as agreed by both parties 6 months. The latter had the date from the prelim, but that did NOT happen. We do not think the reason provided was the real reason, which we guess was that the seller and/or agent had not done what was needed. This we understand in common, but not something you want if you have arranged to be over there with flights booked etc... Fortunately we were prepared for some delay, but still had to push to get the final date we completed.


Thanks, that's very helpful.


----------



## pgrbff (Jun 27, 2012)

It took a year to agree a price, but i wasn’t in a hurry and paid only a quarter of the asking price and a few months to complete. There were 3 sellers as the property consisted of 3 small homes, and so 3 contracts with over 70 individual “parcels” of land and buildings. It wasnt particularly difficult but you must be prepares to take your time.


----------



## Troz (Jan 29, 2018)

pgrbff said:


> It took a year to agree a price


Wow. Thanks.


----------

